#   >   52  30.03.2015
.52 "       ..." 
 . 0504031        . !  .      /          (    ).   ?     ?        (((

----------


## Rahsch

> !  .      /          (   ).   ?     ?        (((


  4, .
     6.      "4",       .

    52     : "   ,    ,   ** ".

----------


## margo46

?   174  ???

----------


## Rahsch

52  " " ,        .

----------

(. 0345001)       ,

----------

> (. 0345001)       ,


03   ,    ,         

    ,    -   ... (    8  2007 . N 259- "       ".  6.  
1.            ,        -    ,  ,    .

    18.09.2008 N 152 "        " )

----------


## svaboda0210

,        ?

----------


## Rahsch

*svaboda0210*,         .

----------


## maxwell

> *svaboda0210*,         .


 !           .           .           3000 .

----------


## -

.0504102 "      " -     "...   ".
 ,   .1-2   "   ". 
       , ,  .
       ?      .1-2   "  "?

----------


## Rahsch

*-*, ,  .      .

----------


## -

"      ( ) (.*0504207) (    (.*0504207)       (    ,  ),       ()             ."
-   ...        .0504207?  ,     - ...

----------


## -

> *-*, ,  .      .


 ...        ...

----------


## Rahsch

> .0504207?  ,     - ...


       101.00 " ".        106.00.        (. 0504207).       :            ,  ,  ,     ,       .  ,    ,     (. 0504207).

----------


## -

> 101.00 " ".        106.00.        (. 0504207).       :            ,  ,  ,     ,       .  ,    ,     (. 0504207).


  ... ..  .0504207     106  302?     ...  ...((((

----------


## svaboda0210

.0504207      ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> .0504207      ?


 ,    ,       . 
       ,        ,      -       .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .52 "       ..."


  :Abuse:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


  ?
   -

----------


## Rahsch

> ... ..  .0504207     106  302?     ...  ...((((


 ,   .         ,     .  ,       .      ..

          : "                .        ,        .      ".

       :       - ,       ;   -  .     ,      . )

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    ,       .
>        ,        ,      -       .


     ,  -       ? )))

----------


## topalov

> - ,


    -      ,      .

----------


## Rahsch

> -      ,      .


      52,    ,            .      .       ,  .

,        ,      (. 0503833).         . :Smilie:

----------


## margo46

-   -  - ?

----------


## Rahsch

> -   -  - ?


,         101.00    106.00.
            106.00.

----------


## margo46

, .

----------


## -

> ,         101.00    106.00.
>             106.00.


      ...        ? ..         ,    -    -  ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ...        ? ..         ,    -    -  ?


       52.

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  -       ? )))


 ,   ""         ""     . 
  ,  ,    " "  " ".  ,   -  " ",     ,     .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   ""         ""     .


         ,     ,    , . ,    ..    .    . )




> ,  ,    " "  " ".  ,   -  " ",     ,     .


         .   ,               :   -            . )

----------


## -

.0504101 "  -  ."              (    )?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     ,    , . ,    ..    .    . )


 ,       .     ,   -    ?  ,  .            "" (   , ,   :Smilie:  )     ,   ,   . 




> .


 .      ,   -    " ",     "".   ,        ,  ,       - " "  :Smilie:

----------


## -

52  30.03.2015    02.06.2015

----------


## Arhimed0

> 52  30.03.2015    02.06.2015


 ,     


*-*,   
    ?

----------

> ..         ,    -    -  ?


   -12,       .

----------


## Rahsch

> -12,       .


      . ,    310  .      , ,   ..  ,        ,     ,      .    ,   ,   (  )       .

   ,     ""      ,  ,   . :Smilie:

----------

,    52?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    52?


  (. 0504833).

----------


## -

> ,     
> 
> 
> *-*,   
>     ?


      .
     ,  ,     ,   " 10 "

----------


## 45

09.06.2015
    30.03.2015  52 "         ,     ( ),   ,     ,  () ,     ". (    02.06.2015  37519,    -   pravo.gov.ru 08.06.2015. : 0001201506080020)

----------


## mvf

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=177766

----------

10.06.2015  02-07-07/33768               / ()          30  2015 .  52          ,     ( ),   ,     ,  () ,

----------


## nash975

, ,    ().  .    .

----------

, , .  0504031 (  .  )      . - . 0504204 - "      ( !)         ". ,  0504204        .         ,  ?

----------


## nash975

> , , .  0504031 (  .  )      . - . 0504204 - "      ( !)         ". ,  0504204        .         ,  ?


?  :Smilie:

----------


## _1972

> ?


   - ...

----------


## !

,   0504103        ??? , ,     ,  3  -  ...
    .., ., ?  1   ""  ,  .

----------


## Alex_buhsoft

.     174       105()  101( ).       ,        52 (,   ). ..    174   52,     ()   : 
. 0306030   -    ( , ) ;--  174 .9
. 0504207       ( ) --  52 . 6
  :
. 0306032       ;--  174 .9
. 0504102        --  52 . 6
 -     ,       . 0306032,  174        .

----------


## topalov

(,   ),     52    2015 ,   -   ?
 ,   " "?  :Smilie:

----------

> -     ,       . 0306032,  174        .


.7 157



> ,    ** , ,    ,

----------


## zhns

,            ,       ? 
 52      ,     ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,            ,       ?


       ,  ?




> 52      ,     ?


 52     :
"  *        ,  *     (, )        ,               ".

----------

> ?


    29.07.1983  105        



> 2.8.       ,  ,   ,    ,     ,       ,      .
>      .

----------

> ,   " "?


  : 1. 52 (); 2.   ; 3.        . 
     . 
      ,             (     -  "").   ,     /   ,  .        (  ,       ,   ).

----------


## topalov

> : 1. 52 (); 2.   ; 3.        .


      :
** .
__ .
 ()    .  ,      ,  .
   ,    , -  ,   ,       -      .

----------


## Rahsch

> :
>      .
>               .


       .      ,           ,                 52.     :            ,  ,     .
            ?

----------


## topalov

> ?


 - .
 - " ",     . :Smilie:

----------


## Rahsch

""  "".

        . "       :     ,  ,     ,  ,    ,     ".

     ,          .

----------


## -

,   52      :
-  ,     ,   , ,  -  18.06.2015 (  8.06.15 + 10 )
- ,     -      )))
       -  ....  18.06.15,     - .
-  - (((           1  - .   ,   ,    !
     ,        01.01.2016 )))

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   52      :


  ,    -     .




> -  - (((          1  - . ,   ,    !


,  .




> ,        01.01.2016 )))


   ,       . :Help:

----------


## topalov

> ,        01.01.2016 )))


    ,   



> ,


 ,      .

----------


## Nataly78

,             ?

----------

1.    0504207 -   ,     ( ,   )    ?
2.       0504102,    - 0504204?
3. Nataly78 -       0504104.

----------

0504230       " " ( ,    )?

----------


## tolicmailru

! ,   0504204 "-"     ?         ?

----------


## Mascara

! 

        ?  
   2.0,

----------


## topalov

*Mascara*,     ,   "" .)))

----------


## Mascara

)    447    14-         , . ..   ...

----------


## ,

> ?


,     52.            .

----------

"          30  2015 . N 52 "         ,     ( ),   ,     ,  () ,      "
             ,   

     :

0504512       ;

0504513        ;

0504515       ;

0504516        ;

0504517             ,          ,    ;

0504518 -   ;

0504520     ;  

0504836       ;

0504837   ;

0504838   .

      :

      ;

   ;

0504093       ;

0504094  , ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  .

            .

    ,       ()          ,     ,  .         .

          () ,   ,    - ,    1  2021 .

----------


## Arhimed0

> () ,   ,    - ,    1  2021 .


   01.01.21           ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> :


...

----------

> ...


   ...
"       (  0504512) (     (. 0504512)             ,    ( )    .
   (. 0504512)     .     .
...
,    1.1    ,         (   ).
...
     ,     ,   ,   ,            ,        .
   (. 0504512)    ( ),   ,    ,  .
...
   (. 0504512)   ,   ()      . "

----------

:
"    ()    ,     , ,       .         .;"
      ..         ?
 -  - .  . ?

----------


## topalov

> -  - .  . ?


,  .         .     ,   -    .          ,  ...
        (    ).  .

----------


## topalov

> (  0504512) (     (. 0504512)             ,    ( )    .
>    (. 0504512)     .     .
> ...
> ,    1.1 &#171;   &#187;,         (   ).
> ...
>      ,     ,   ,   ,            ,        .
>    (. 0504512)    ( ),   ,    ,  .
> ...
>    (. 0504512)   ,   ()     .


 ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ....


 
   " "
  :         ,              -             ""

         ?                   
         ?     !       !
,         ,   !   !
          ""
      -     /    ,         


          -        .       ""           ""....

----------

> ,  .         .     ,   -    .          ,  ...
>         (    ).  .


        ?    ( 1 ?)      /?

----------


## topalov

-       .  -  CD-   .
         ( ).

----------

> 01.01.21           ?


,  : . 2.	        () ,   ,    ,          - ,    1  2021 . 
   1  2021      -     2020 !!! , ,  .

----------


## topalov

.     "  ,  ".    )))

----------

> ,  : . 2.	        () ,   ,    ,          - ,    1  2021 . 
>    1  2021      -     2020 !!! , ,  .


--!!!

----------

> --!!!


    !       . , ,    .    !

----------

15.06.2020  103
    15.06.2020  103           30  2015 .  52          ....
 .
 : 09.07.2020

----------

> ,  : . 2.	        () ,   ,    ,          - ,    1  2021 . 
>    1  2021      -     2020 !!! , ,  .


  )))

----------


## Arhimed0

> 15.06.2020  103


     !
         !   .
      -      ?   ?

----------

> !
>          !   .
>       -      ?   ?


,   ,         -   . ,  30  2020         1  2021

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   ,         -   .


  -  .
            52 .

----------

,                      52.             . ,  .

----------

+:
    15.06.2020 N 103
"     N 1 - 5        30  2015 . N 52 "         ,     ( ),   ,     ,  () ,      "
(    15.09.2020 N 59882)
""  !

----------


## Arhimed0

> (    15.09.2020 N 59882)
> ""  !


  ,          :Girl Cray: 




   - 27.09.2020.
------------------------------------------------------------------
          .          .

----------

.....

----------

"    ,       ,                          (?)          ,             ."
 , ,    .     -        ...      (?). 
   -    ,    -  . ( ? ?)    ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> -  . ( ? ?)    ...


   ,       2   




> ,        
>      ."


   (   )  ... (--     )  
-    
 ?     !     -       ,    ....


    ."
    ?    25   .  ,   ,  ,  ..., ....

----------


## topalov

""   ...
, .     "!"    ,        . 
  ,            .
"  ". , .

----------

198  14.09.2020     .157.
...    .2 ,    ,          1  2021 (((

----------

!  198     206,208,302       .       ?

----------


## topalov

: "    ,    ")))

----------

14  2020 .  198      N 1  N 2        1  2010 . N 157 "           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()      "

    5  2020 .  N 60238.

         .
              .    .
    .
 (   )           2021 .         2020 .

----------


## Arhimed0

...
 ...

500-   -      ...
,   
    :            -   .  ....

----------


## topalov

,  " "  .    , , ))))

----------


## Margalenna

198  ?  , ,     ,    .
 :Wow:

----------

.. !!!     .
    .   .

----------

-     06.10.2020
      14.09.2020  198 "      1   2        1  2010 .  157 "           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()      "
( 05.10.2020  60238).

----------


## Margalenna

> .. !!!     .
>     .   .


,

----------

29.09.2020 N 222
"          ,        29  2017 . N 209"
 1  2021        
 :
 ,      ;
    ,   ""  ,          .
         ()   1  2021 ,   ()      2021 ,    7, 7.1, 9, 9.2, 9.4, 9.5, 9.6, 9.7, 10.1, 10.3, 10.4, 10.5, 11.4, 13.4, 13.5, 14.4, 14.5     ,      ()   2020 ,   ()      2020 .
          .  ,           .

----------

157  .198.     !
.11  "       ,       ,         ."  (,     198     ...   ?),   :
"       ,       ,          ,   24-26          () "   ", "   ", "   ", "   "."    ,  198   ,    ???   -   ?

    ,    /    ,     -  ??      ?

----------

... :
"           :

"        ,             ()          .";

  ....

----------

,     ()  ,  ,    (,  ),  .

***       -    ?     ?        ?   .?

----------

> ....


  ?       ...         .

----------


## topalov

> 157  .198.     !
> .11  "       ,       ,         ."  (,     198     ...   ?),   :
> "       ,       ,          ,   24-26          () "   ", "   ", "   ", "   "."    ,  198   ,    ???   -   ?
> 
>     ,    /    ,     -  ??      ?


  . 
  ,         . 
      "  " ,                 1 .
  " ,  1 ".

----------

> . 
>   ,         . 
>       "  " ,                 1 .
>   " ,  1 ".


   ,   1    ,     "    ".        .     .       .
,    /   .   -        . ""   560/660, 730/830  2020 ,    2021,  2022  .. ?    ?   -  ,   ,   .   - ,  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    /   .


  -   ?    ?       ... ?        1,23*10^12 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> "  " ,                 1 .


       ?
       , 
    ,  "  "     .      : "", ...., "", "", " "
     ,        .





> 


   .
    -     -        .


*topalov*,    ?




> 1 .

----------

!    ?       ?!...   ,        .   ,    -   1 . ,  !

----------


## Arhimed0

> !    ?


 
    .      .   .
,       .    -     ...     ... ,      ,    ...

----------


## topalov

,      .
 ,     .
           ,  ,   :     ,           .

----------


## topalov

Arhimed0
"   .
    -     -        ."
  :      .           ?
  .          ? Ÿ  .     / (    ) ,   .     . 
       ,              )))

----------


## Arhimed0

> .          ? Ÿ  .     / (    ) ,   .


 :Confused: 

      000




> (    )


   -      
        (                 ),         -       





> ,             )))


 
          .  (  )    -                  
         .    ,   -  ,   -  ....
     / ....  ..    


   .
     -     ,        24.00.00  31.12.20  00.00.00 01.01.2021
                 -     
 1(7)37, 21  -  
 1(7)30  -  
 1(7)10 -      





> )))


   ,     -        -     
   ,     ? 
     -        ,     ,     ,          ,

----------


## Arhimed0

*topalov*,       ,      

    .          .   ....

----------

!       2019.    2019      31.12.2019           .        .   01.01.2020     .        .
    2019.      ,   .

----------


## topalov

?

----------

560/660,730/830.  .

      01.01.2021
   1 30211000  10000 
   	              .. 30211737  15000
	                       30211837   5000
      1  2

     :
     01.01.2021 -  1 30211000 10000
       (01.01.2021):
	 40130  1 30211737 -10000
	 40130  2 30211737  10000
       01.01.2021: 2 30211000 10000

            :
	 40130  1 30211737  -15000
       	 40130  2 30211737   15000
	 1 30211837  40130   -5000
 	 2 30211837  40130    5000

  : 2 30211000  10000 
                           .. 30211737  15000
	                           30211837    5000
  ? , -, -... 

       ?
	 40130  1 30211737 -10000
	 40130  2 30211737  10000

	      1 30211000  0 
               .. 30211737   5000
	               30211837   5000
	      2 30211000  10000 
	       .. 30211737  10000

          "" ,   .

(P.S.       ,   1   /.
    000)

----------


## VLDMR

> 560/660,730/830.


 .  :Big Grin: 

  ,      -   -    0503769  .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
,   ,      769 .  ,  ,  .       . 
   ,     ,       ,    ,   -   769 .       .
 -    .    (/     ) .
 ,        .     .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

TO ALL
  ,       769,    .

----------

,     ! !
,  .769         ,    .

----------

! 1

----------


## VLDMR

! 2

----------

769          9 .    .

----------

.157. .302:
        ,  ,                       ( (), , ,        ),  ,    .
***        ? ?

----------


## VLDMR

> 769      **   9 .    .


    .  :Big Grin: 
__ ,    -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

"":
 N 198  . 11  N 157  ,          ,       ,          ,   24 - 26        560  660, 730  830,         .

 . 1 . 2  N 198           1  2021 .

 ,        2020              .

  -      ,   24 - 26        560  660, 730  830. ,  301 01 "     "   24 - 26      710, 720, 810, 820 -  ,   ,         .    ,        : 205 00, 206 00, 208 00, 209 00, 210 05, 210 10, 302 00, 303 00, 304 02, 304 03, 304 06.

,    N 198      .      01.01.2021            560  660, 730  830      .

                ,   ,   2020      560  660, 730  830,     2021 .  ,   ,         . ,   210 03  24 - 26       560  660,    1       ,        210 03   .

    01.01.2021         24 - 26        560  660, 730  830           .
***
  ?   - ....

----------

:
   01.01.2020 ,      24 - 26    ,   .       31.12.2019     2019        ,     N 157      .
***     ??        ,     000

   ( ,  )   ,    205 00  209 00      ()      560  660     .. 13.6  14.6  N 209   .      ...

   N 157       ,   24 - 26        560  660. ,   ,    24 - 26      560  660     ,                  .
*** .  Ѩ  -  ,   ,   ,   ,  -    !

----------


## topalov

.
    "",            .
, ,  (      ,            ""),    ""        .
: 
1.       .
2.     -     . 
)))

----------

191.       ,  -      .169   .
, ! :

41.   167:
1)        :
   5  8        ,   24  26    :
        560  660     1  1  (. 0503169)      020500000, 020600000, 020800000, 020900000, 021010000, 021005000    24  25    ,  26            ;
        730  830     1  1  (. 0503169)      030200000, 030300000, 030402000, 030403000, 030406000    24  25    ,  26            .;

----------


## VLDMR

> 191.       ,  -      .169   .
> , ! :
> 
> 41.   167:
> 1)        :
> &#171;   5  8 &#171; &#187;      ,   24  26    :
>         560  660     1  1  (. 0503169)      020500000, 020600000, 020800000, 020900000, 021010000, 021005000    24  25    ,  26         &#171;   &#187;;
>         730  830     1  1  (. 0503169)      030200000, 030300000, 030402000, 030403000, 030406000    24  25    ,  26         &#171;   &#187;.&#187;;


 :Lol:

----------


## topalov

, ?!

----------

> , ?!


  .      .
   ,    ....      ,    .  ...      ,  ...

----------

,  !!!!              .
     .       401 40     401 41  401 49???

----------

,    ,          ,    (((

----------

401 40        .   401 41       (     2021,2022,2023)   2021    401 41.        401 49.
       . -!!!!

----------

157    regulation...
  1   :


  ******
(     56*/66*, 73*/83*)
  :
   ******  :
******     () ,      24  26      560    , 730    , 
          26        ,    ..
:     24-25 ? ?
,    ,    198     ,    !)))
  ,   ...

----------

!    (..   )      56*/66*, 73*/83*?  24-25  ?

----------

.169  .41:
"        560  660     1  1  (. 0503169)      020500000, 020600000, 020800000, 020900000, 021010000, 021005000    24  25    ,  26            ".
       00  .5-8.

----------

157    (   ..) ,        .       -             -         (  ?)        ?

----------

publication 
      28.10.2020  246
"            6  2010 .  162 "          "
( 09.12.2020  61340)
   :
"     ()  (205,206,208,209,21003,21005,21010,302,303,30402,30403,30406),      24  26      560    , 730    ,           26        ,    ..

 , ,   560  730 ?    660,830?
  208        ,      : 20834007   100  200?

----------

> .169  .41:
> "        560  660     1  1  (. 0503169)      020500000, 020600000, 020800000, 020900000, 021010000, 021005000    24  25    ,  26            ".
>        00  .5-8.


,    .      , ,      000. ?
    (  157,  246),    .    ... 
    .169/769  ...

----------

169      .5-8   00    .2,9   000.
      157          00.
  18    .    .

----------

-    !
 regulation    "         ,     ( ),   ,     ,  () ,      " - ..     52,       "6.         ,   2021 ".       15 ?

----------

.  52     .  ,   .
  . 28    .   , ,      .
     -   .

----------

?              !!!!              .   !!!
      ( 292   191).   52   -         .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 15 ?


   ?
             ,     01.01
        .
    52      2  3 .     .   -   ))))





> ..     52,


      ,       ?  ?      ?    ....
   ,    ,     ))))) (   )

----------

> .


   .      -     (    ) ...   .

----------

...
  (. 0504833)  :
       ,      ,           (    ), ,        (,  )        ;
...
   (. 0504833),     , :
  1 -     ;
 2  3  ;
...

   ?    /.     ,    .   ?  .1      +   .? 
    :
            ()  ,       ( ).

..  .2-4      .  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> /.     ,


  ?  , ,  ?  ?

----------

> ?  , ,  ?  ?


     ?  52    ,   , ...))
      .     ?

----------

, ,                  (. 0504833),   , ,  ,    ,   :

       ,        (. 0504833),      (. 0504402) (-  (. 0504401)       030301731 "        "        030200000 "   "
....

   .  .  -  ...?    ...

----------


## topalov

,       ".".

----------

> ,       ".".


  ,   .    :
   (. 0504833),     , :
  1 -     ;
 2  3  ;
  4  5 -      ,   ;
  6 -   .

   (. 0504833),    , :
  1 -    ;
  2  3 -      ;
  4  5 -       ,   ,     ;
  6 - ,         .

----------


## topalov

> ,     ,     ,    ,      ,    ,     ( - ),  .
> 
>                    ,    , ,    ( -   ).           ,         ()     ()    ( ).


 ,   . (. 0504833)   .   ,    .
 ,   , .  ,        -  (    -  (!) .   ,   ..    ,    .  , ,   "   -  ")))

----------

